# Looking for Ashland/Grayson KY area gamers



## solman78 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm looking for about 4 players to form a group for Saturday nights every week or every 2 weeks for DnD 3.5. Anyone interested?


----------



## DrunkenMonkey (Jul 15, 2004)

I know this is an old post but I was looking around for a game to get into.  I live near Kenova, WV.  Please leave a message if you are still looking for players.


----------

